# Back yard bow/arrow stand from PVC!



## Apex Predator (Jun 22, 2008)

I inquired about PVC bow stands on another site.  I remembered seeing one I liked that would be perfect for my little back-yard range.  I've been using those plastic chairs, but they weather and get really hard.  They end up scratching my bows and don't have a good place for arrows. 

I received many responses.  I was inspired by 91stormvet's design and built myself two this morning in just 30 minutes.  Home Depot had everything I needed for $30.  I already had the pvc primer and cement, and plywood scraps.  I thought I had a piece of marine starboard for the base to make it completely weather resistant, but couldn't locate it.  I figure the plywood will need replacing every year or two, if left in the weather.  No big deal for me.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice! You could have done without the plywood and just set em in the ground if you don't intend to move them. Or I would imagine you could fashion the base from PVC as well with the right pieces.

Either way that is very nice.


----------



## redneckcamo (Jun 22, 2008)

i usually just take a sawhorsey out there an lean em on it ..... but i like yur idea better ...... an prolly have enuff stuff here too do it ... thanx Apex...


----------



## Apex Predator (Jun 22, 2008)

I like to be able to move them around at will.


----------



## SOS (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm not nearly that motivated!  Luckily I've got a really thick lawn of zoysia grass - I typically just chuck ye olde bow on the lawn.

I did have a laugh when my daughter inquired about my torture chamber in the back yard.  I stapled up some black plastic to the old swing-set to practice shooting through slots in the blinds.  She thought in looked a little evil...LOL.


----------



## Redbow (Jun 23, 2008)

Thats a very neat idea for a bow/arrow stand! Mounting it on wood is nice also, it won't tip over with ya!

It always amazes me what others can come up with at times! I mostly use my ugly old head for a hatrack!


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Jun 24, 2008)

good idea


----------

